# Updated: full 3-style commutators



## Ollie (Dec 21, 2015)

https://github.com/OllieFrost/3style/tree/master - GitHub repository containing TSVs. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...O6hlXfns2hJgZoXCGpsIR0YGc/edit#gid=1099805155 - Google Drives spreadsheet format. Can comment and view.

My algorithms:


Are designed to be as rotationless and based around <R,U,M> wherever possible.
I have occasionally left an alternative algorithm for a case in a comment within a particular cell. It might contain the optimum move case or a similarly good case.

Recent changes:


Mostly just wings.
I have attached a GitHub repository so that any changes I make in the future are more visible.
People (I think) can make their own changes and push them to the master. I am still new to GitHub, so excuse any misuse of terms.


----------



## h2f (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for doing it. It's a great source of good algs. 

What algs do you use for edges in 3bld? Wings, midges? Something else? And will you add corners one day?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm trying to find my previous 333 edges and corners lists, but I think they might be lost. My edges are close enough to my midge algs, but my corners use a ULF buffer and are pretty poor.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 29, 2015)

Anything you could find for 3BLD would be great. I've been trying to get my head around comms rather than just learning the algs and your posts on Mark's M2 thread have been really helpful.


----------



## h2f (Mar 20, 2016)

I dont know how to read the comm for midges: DF - LD - FL... You wrote: [3w L': [U' M' U, L']]. Does it mean this: Rw' x U' M' U L' U' M U L x' Rw?


----------



## Ollie (Mar 20, 2016)

u L U' M' U L U' M U L2 u'


----------



## h2f (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks. It works. It was one of my ideas how should I figure it out.


----------

